# Winter animals



## DE3 (Nov 13, 2006)

yeah, it's just a squirrel.  but an example of what happens when you're out in the wild being mellow, and the animals come out and do their business as usual.


----------



## Vys (Nov 14, 2006)

I can't decide whether it looks relatively calm or frightened and aggressive  , though a nice shot either way. It..breathes wilderness..pine trees, winter/fall/spring, home..

 I assume that is some serious zoomwork?


----------



## DE3 (Nov 15, 2006)

It was quite comfortable with me being there.  I first noticed it collecting food about 3 yards/meters away from me like this:







When I decided to change my lens, it scampered up the tree, perched itself on the knot, and watched as in the pic in #1


----------



## Vys (Nov 15, 2006)

Ah. I really like the pictures


----------

